# Need advice on changing food



## gravymommy (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi all,

I need to pick your brains for advice on changing my dogs' food. I currently have them on ZiwiPeak and they are thriving. However, due to some recent surgery, I am having to rework my budget to pay off the medical bills and, unfortunately, the ZiwiPeak is on the short list (at least for the next 8-10 months.) I do not have the freezer space to do raw or even a freeze-dried (though I doubt freeze-dried would be much cheaper than ZP.) So, I was wondering what you would suggest in a kibble? I know all the names on dogfoodadvisor, but I need some personal input to see what actual people owned by chihuahuas think is the bomb. Any input would be appreciated.

Thanks

Amy

owned by Juliet and Gingersnap


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Hope all is well, and you are recuperating well! Many on this forum that feed kibble feed Fromm or Acana. Those were the first 2 that came to mind. You may want to look at Primal freeze dried. It is still raw but fairly cheaper than ZP, but I'm not sure if it as cost-effective as it needs to be for you at the moment. Good luck!!


----------

